# Kate Greenhalgh neglect



## fatponee (4 June 2021)

https://www.theargus.co.uk/news/19342582.kate-greenhalgh-admits-causing-suffering-sussex-horses/

What are people's thoughts on this?


----------



## Sussexbythesea (4 June 2021)

I hope she gets the maximum sentencing possible and should be banned from keeping horses. Absolutely heartbroken for my friend who lost her beautiful young horse.


----------



## ycbm (4 June 2021)

fatponee said:



https://www.theargus.co.uk/news/19342582.kate-greenhalgh-admits-causing-suffering-sussex-horses/

What are people's thoughts on this?
		
Click to expand...

What are yours?


----------



## fatponee (4 June 2021)

Sussexbythesea - I completely agree.  So sorry for your friend.

ycbm - the story is local to me and therefore of interest.  I've seen firsthand someone doing exactly the same, charging people for livery and then starving the horses to literally skin and bone.  How anyone can do such a thing is beyond me.


----------



## Goldenstar (5 June 2021)

What do I think ?
If the angel Gabriel was looking after my horse I would still check regularly.
trust no one .


----------



## [59668] (5 June 2021)

I'm so surprised at this. I have been to look at a horse there with a friend, and know 2 who have bought from her and thought she was one of the good ones.


----------



## Ambers Echo (5 June 2021)

Abuse is appalling no matter who is dishing it out but I can't fathom how top end yards with world class horses do this? Surely people regularly visit a sales livery/schooling livery yard? Surely fees are high and poverty/failure to cope isnt the reason? Surely you had a great reputation to attract that kind of customer? Surely you were very successful initially to afford such good facilities? It really does seem that greed and cruelty are absolutely everywhere. Hope they throw the book at her. Heartbreaking.


----------



## Ambers Echo (5 June 2021)

She was selling lovely looking horses till very recently. I cant fathom how you can have well looked after horses on one part of a yard with horses starving in another. Is anyone who knows the yard offering any kind of explanation as to how/why?


----------



## Goldenstar (5 June 2021)

Ambers Echo said:



			She was selling lovely looking horses till very recently. I cant fathom how you can have well looked after horses on one part of a yard with horses starving in another. Is anyone who knows the yard offering any kind of explanation as to how/why?
		
Click to expand...

I have seen this sort of thing twice when I was a welfare officer and it is inexplicable.
I know nothing about this case or the woman charged but it’s my view as a layperson there’s often mental health issues tied up with behaviour like this .


----------



## ycbm (5 June 2021)

The head of a local riding club,  Carl Dicker, had well bred horses which he sold,  while in a back field a 2 year old,  I think it was,  starved to death,  so weak it was unable to get up and left scrabbling in the mud until it died. He was banned for ten years from keeping horses.  Until then,  he was a well respected horseman in the area, we were all shocked.  

I'm not sure any of us will ever understand how people like him and that woman exist.  I understand much more easily  how the ones that abuse all their animals happen.
.


----------



## ester (5 June 2021)

Ambers Echo said:



			Abuse is appalling no matter who is dishing it out but I can't fathom how top end yards with world class horses do this? Surely people regularly visit a sales livery/schooling livery yard? Surely fees are high and poverty/failure to cope isnt the reason? Surely you had a great reputation to attract that kind of customer? Surely you were very successful initially to afford such good facilities? It really does seem that greed and cruelty are absolutely everywhere. Hope they throw the book at her. Heartbreaking.
		
Click to expand...

similar to a certain stud I guess.


----------



## Mule (5 June 2021)

I know some people are neglectful and some are animal hoarders but I don't understand why someone would have some well cared for animals and others starving. Why not look after both 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Ambers Echo (5 June 2021)

ester said:



			similar to a certain stud I guess.
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking exactly that!


----------



## Goldenstar (5 June 2021)

I used to have recurring dreams that there was a horse or a dog I had forgotten I had put somewhere and wake up really anxious.


----------



## Mule (5 June 2021)

Goldenstar said:



			I have seen this sort of thing twice when I was a welfare officer and it is inexplicable.
I know nothing about this case or the woman charged but it’s my view as a layperson there’s often mental health issues tied up with behaviour like this .
		
Click to expand...

That must have been a difficult job.


----------



## Mule (5 June 2021)

Goldenstar said:



			I used to have recurring dreams that there was a horse or a dog I had forgotten I had put somewhere and wake up really anxious.
		
Click to expand...

I can understand that.


----------



## Goldenstar (5 June 2021)

Mule said:



			That must have been a difficult job.
		
Click to expand...

it was eye opening that’s for sure .
Theres something dark going in manyof these  people and I think there’s something about control that drives these cases .
The people’s wiring is a bit wrong .
The people with dementia where particularly sad.


----------



## Mule (5 June 2021)

Goldenstar said:



			it was eye opening that’s for sure .
Theres something dark going in manyof these  people and I think there’s something about control that drives these cases .
The people’s wiring is a bit wrong .
The people with dementia where particularly sad.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting about the control aspect. That wouldn't have occurred to me.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (5 June 2021)

I assume that lockdown made it difficult for anyone to visit the yard.  I could be wrong but imagine that for a certain type of person charging a large sum for a service and not performing that service to a well-known/respected 'name' gives a 'buzz'.  There is also the aspect of having full control over the animal, which in some cases would be beyond the financial reach of the livery owner.  I hope she gets the maximum sentence possible and is banned for life from keeping animals.


----------



## Ambers Echo (5 June 2021)

Still can't get my head around it. Surely she had grooms? If you work for a low life, bin end dealer, you expect to see shoddy treatment and presumably don't care, or you wouldn't work there. But if you work for someone who appeared to be a liked, respected and successful horsewoman sourcing, selling and caring for quality animals then you would surely speak out? And the same goes for that other place.


----------



## Goldenstar (5 June 2021)

Lockdown did make things difficult  and hindsight is great however requests for photos could have helped owners .
I have seen myself you should  trust no one .
It’s a bit the the safe quarding provisions in schools and such places if people always second checked it’s not personal thing against the carer it’s a backstop .


----------



## Snowfilly (5 June 2021)

If you spend long enough in social care / child services you’ll see the same thing with children - the golden child and the scapegoat. One gets food, love and attention, the other is at best neglected and at worse eventually killed. 

I have no idea of the mindset behind it but it’s a well documented thing; I often suspect it transfers to animals as well.


----------



## Goldenstar (5 June 2021)

Ambers Echo said:



			Still can't get my head around it. Surely she had grooms? If you work for a low life, bin end dealer, you expect to see shoddy treatment and presumably don't care, or you wouldn't work there. But if you work for someone who appeared to be a liked, respected and successful horsewoman sourcing, selling and caring for quality animals then you would surely speak out? And the same goes for that other place.
		
Click to expand...

How do you know a groom did not speak out ?


----------



## Ambers Echo (5 June 2021)

True, I dont. But for horses to be beyond saving those horse were neglected for months. I not blaming anyone I'm just saying I don't understand how it can have happened in a place like that. 
 Did she literally tell grooms 'dont feed those horses?' Did no-one ever see their deteriorating condition?


----------



## Wishfilly (5 June 2021)

Ambers Echo said:



			Still can't get my head around it. Surely she had grooms? If you work for a low life, bin end dealer, you expect to see shoddy treatment and presumably don't care, or you wouldn't work there. But if you work for someone who appeared to be a liked, respected and successful horsewoman sourcing, selling and caring for quality animals then you would surely speak out? And the same goes for that other place.
		
Click to expand...

But who do they speak to? Welfare charities are not always quick to act, and may dismiss it as malicious reporting. The police are unlikely to see it as a priority.

Not everyone is brave enough to do an exposé on social media?

Also, if you really need the money, you may feel you have to keep your mouth shut until you can find another job?

ETA: it's also possible she may have been lying to grooms e.g. perhaps suggesting certain horses had a medical condition, or similar? I know it would sound very odd, but if she deliberately employed people who were a bit naive and grateful for the opportunity, it's possible she could have persuaded them that there was a reason for everything?


----------



## Tiddlypom (5 June 2021)

[59668] said:



			I'm so surprised at this. I have been to look at a horse there with a friend, and know 2 who have bought from her and thought she was one of the good ones.
		
Click to expand...

As GS posted above, trust no one.

These people can be so convincing.

It's sadly far from rare for this sort of thing to happen.


----------



## honetpot (5 June 2021)

This chap, it's the second time he has done it, but he still work but not as a trainer. OMG.
https://www.irishtimes.com/sport/ra...nned-for-breaches-including-neglect-1.4583455


----------



## splashgirl45 (5 June 2021)

he should have been banned from being in charge of equines for life as it was the second  time IMO....the authorities need to step up and give much harsher penalties for any animal cruelty including neglect.  it makes me so angry


----------



## Reacher (5 June 2021)

I was told about a high profile classical dressage rider /trainer who had a livery yard with neglected ponies in a bad way out the back out of sight (the person who told me reported it). I too don’t understand how it can happen.


----------



## Gift Horse (5 June 2021)

Goldenstar said:



			I used to have recurring dreams that there was a horse or a dog I had forgotten I had put somewhere and wake up really anxious.
		
Click to expand...

 I used to have this same nightmare - horrid, I would wake up so distressed.

News stories like this are so shocking. I’m glad I look after my own animals.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (5 June 2021)

Often on a yard which has gone dysfunctional like this there is a "controlling" feature which is employed by the proprietor which extends not only to the horses/animals, i.e. some being "favourites" and others not; but also to people. I knew of a situation at a yard which had an appalling reputation where people were being bullied and controlled as well as the horses, but those individuals concerned just couldn't see what was happening, and anyone else at the yard was just cowed-down and didn't/couldn't say anything about what was going on. 

I rather would suspect that this is very likely what has happened here.


----------



## fatponee (5 June 2021)

Gosh, how sad that so many of you know of similar stories.  I just can't get my head around why people do it. 😔


----------



## lucys_stick (5 June 2021)

Kate Greenhaugh rented fields at the diy yard I am at.She kept these horses at a completely different yard to the one she deals from.It was the actions of many good people at this yard that the true horror has finally come out with the recent court case.If you look on Facebook there is a link to a newspaper article in the Argus and the comments beneath are from a lot of the poor souls that lost sleep trying to do right by the animals when Kate clearly didn’t.She alone was entirely responsible for their care-or lack there of.


----------



## Flicker (6 June 2021)

lucys_stick said:



			Kate Greenhaugh rented fields at the diy yard I am at.She kept these horses at a completely different yard to the one she deals from.It was the actions of many good people at this yard that the true horror has finally come out with the recent court case.If you look on Facebook there is a link to a newspaper article in the Argus and the comments beneath are from a lot of the poor souls that lost sleep trying to do right by the animals when Kate clearly didn’t.She alone was entirely responsible for their care-or lack there of.
		
Click to expand...

this is really interesting.  Do you think it was a case of ‘couldn’t‘ (ie mental health, circumstances, etc) or ‘wouldn’t’ (profit, lack of care, wilful negligence) on KG’s part?  What was her response when people tried to step in?


----------



## Cookster (6 June 2021)

Ambers Echo said:



			She was selling lovely looking horses till very recently. I cant fathom how you can have well looked after horses on one part of a yard with horses starving in another. Is anyone who knows the yard offering any kind of explanation as to how/why?
		
Click to expand...

The horses were kept at a different facility to Kates own yard.


----------



## Fluffypiglet (6 June 2021)

I've just read the comments (I'm local to this) and am wondering who her vet was as it is suggested they were involved/ complicit with the neglect? Unless I've misunderstood the comments - I hope I have!) Bloody awful that she has behaved like this, poor horses.


----------



## PapaverFollis (6 June 2021)

As Snowfalls has said... I typed this the other day and didn't click "post reply"... It's probably linked to that weird "golden child" vs "the scapegoat" splitting thing narcissistic mothers do with their own children.  It's a compulsion of some sort.

I have no idea what we, as a society, can do about people who behave like this. Except mop up the mess when it happens.


----------



## lucys_stick (6 June 2021)

Flicker said:



			this is really interesting.  Do you think it was a case of ‘couldn’t‘ (ie mental health, circumstances, etc) or ‘wouldn’t’ (profit, lack of care, wilful negligence) on KG’s part?  What was her response when people tried to step in?
		
Click to expand...

I never had any feeling that her lack of care was due to mental health issues as she was still able to run her dealing yard judging from the adverts that came up on Facebook.She was challenged on her lack of care but she was a convincing liar to those that were in the position to take action.In the end a few doggedly persistent diy livery yard customers,who were seeing her lack of care on a daily basis,took their concerns to external agencies.Fortunately they had the wherewithal to take photos thus providing a timeline which showed the true picture of neglect over that dreadful period.


----------



## SO1 (6 June 2021)

How hard is to throw some hay into a field?

I expect the dealing business may have been under pressure due to covid and people not being able to view horses during the winter and perhaps she was trying to save money by not putting in hay with the hope that the horses would put on weight once the spring grass came through and the owners would be none the wiser about what happened over the winter.

I wonder if many other breeders or dealers were having similar financial problems due to not being able to sell horses during lockdown when people could not travel - obviously now horses prices have rocketed that should get them back to profit again.

Poor doers can drop weight very quickly if not feed properly, and the weather is bad and they get wormy.

The sad thing is if the neglect was because she she was struggling financially due to lockdown and could not afford to feed the horses maybe if she asked for some help then someone may have stepped in and helped with some of the costs of the feed and hay for the horses until her business improved. Perhaps too proud to ask for help. If she had wealthy customers or contacts they might have been able to help her with a loan.

I cannot see any other reason why someone who is fit and well would allow horses to starve other than they could not afford to feed them.


----------



## Cookster (6 June 2021)

SO1 said:



			How hard is to throw some hay into a field?

I expect the dealing business may have been under pressure due to covid and people not being able to view horses during the winter and perhaps she was trying to save money by not putting in hay with the hope that the horses would put on weight once the spring grass came through and the owners would be none the wiser about what happened over the winter.

I wonder if many other breeders or dealers were having similar financial problems due to not being able to sell horses during lockdown when people could not travel - obviously now horses prices have rocketed that should get them back to profit again.

Poor doers can drop weight very quickly if not feed properly, and the weather is bad and they get wormy.

The sad thing is if the neglect was because she she was struggling financially due to lockdown and could not afford to feed the horses maybe if she asked for some help then someone may have stepped in and helped with some of the costs of the feed and hay for the horses until her business improved. Perhaps too proud to ask for help. If she had wealthy customers or contacts they might have been able to help her with a loan.

I cannot see any other reason why someone who is fit and well would allow horses to starve other than they could not afford to feed them.
		
Click to expand...

I am a DIY livery at the yard where Kate rented fields for these horses. Money was not a problem. If she needed more money she only had to ask her clients who horses she was supposed to be looking after.


----------



## fankino04 (7 June 2021)

honetpot said:



			This chap, it's the second time he has done it, but he still work but not as a trainer. OMG.
https://www.irishtimes.com/sport/ra...nned-for-breaches-including-neglect-1.4583455

Click to expand...

I was in the camp of " Gordon Elliott is obviously a vile uncaring person" when his photo went viral but why has this not got the same level of attention, it is after all far far worse 😡😡


----------



## lucys_stick (7 June 2021)

SO1 said:



			How hard is to throw some hay into a field?

I expect the dealing business may have been under pressure due to covid and people not being able to view horses during the winter and perhaps she was trying to save money by not putting in hay with the hope that the horses would put on weight once the spring grass came through and the owners would be none the wiser about what happened over the winter.

I wonder if many other breeders or dealers were having similar financial problems due to not being able to sell horses during lockdown when people could not travel - obviously now horses prices have rocketed that should get them back to profit again.

Poor doers can drop weight very quickly if not feed properly, and the weather is bad and they get wormy.

The sad thing is if the neglect was because she she was struggling financially due to lockdown and could not afford to feed the horses maybe if she asked for some help then someone may have stepped in and helped with some of the costs of the feed and hay for the horses until her business improved. Perhaps too proud to ask for help. If she had wealthy customers or contacts they might have been able to help her with a loan.

I cannot see any other reason why someone who is fit and well would allow horses to starve other than they could not afford to feed them.
		
Click to expand...

This all happened pre Covid it’s just now in the news due to the court case.These were not her horses,she was looking after them,and I use that term loosely,on a grass livery basis for paying clients.Money wasn’t the issue but I am at a loss to work out what the issue was?


----------



## Goldenstar (7 June 2021)

fankino04 said:



			I was in the camp of " Gordon Elliott is obviously a vile uncaring person" when his photo went viral but why has this not got the same level of attention, it is after all far far worse 😡😡
		
Click to expand...

Of course it’s worse it much much worse that’s why she is in court not just getting a kick up the backside from the authorities running the sport he’s involved in .
I don’t know anything about this case other than this thread and the link included but on the face of that I hope it’s a custodial sentence.
Again I don’t know any details but where was the landowner in this they ought to have been on it and dealing with it perhaps they where I don’t know .Well done to those who stood up and dealt with this by reporting it .


----------



## Mule (7 June 2021)

SO1 said:



			How hard is to throw some hay into a field?

I expect the dealing business may have been under pressure due to covid and people not being able to view horses during the winter and perhaps she was trying to save money by not putting in hay with the hope that the horses would put on weight once the spring grass came through and the owners would be none the wiser about what happened over the winter.

I wonder if many other breeders or dealers were having similar financial problems due to not being able to sell horses during lockdown when people could not travel - obviously now horses prices have rocketed that should get them back to profit again.

Poor doers can drop weight very quickly if not feed properly, and the weather is bad and they get wormy.

The sad thing is if the neglect was because she she was struggling financially due to lockdown and could not afford to feed the horses maybe if she asked for some help then someone may have stepped in and helped with some of the costs of the feed and hay for the horses until her business improved. Perhaps too proud to ask for help. If she had wealthy customers or contacts they might have been able to help her with a loan.

I cannot see any other reason why someone who is fit and well would allow horses to starve other than they could not afford to feed them.
		
Click to expand...

People with livestock were exempted from the lockdown when they needed to travel to care for their animals.


----------



## fankino04 (7 June 2021)

Goldenstar said:



			Of course it’s worse it much much worse that’s why she is in court not just getting a kick up the backside from the authorities running the sport he’s involved in .
I don’t know anything about this case other than this thread and the link included but on the face of that I hope it’s a custodial sentence.
Again I don’t know any details but where was the landowner in this they ought to have been on it and dealing with it perhaps they where I don’t know .Well done to those who stood up and dealt with this by reporting it .
		
Click to expand...

I was replying to the post about the Irish racehorse trainer that's been banned for the 2nd time for neglect. I think Kate's case has gone pretty viral due to high profile people having horses with her. I can't understand how you can look after the sales liveries ( ones people will see) and let others at another yard starve to death, it's clearly not a case of not knowing enough or even mental health issues just plain greed and cruelty.


----------



## Mule (7 June 2021)

It's disturbing that the authorities didn't intervene early enough to avoid the situation becoming so dire. The other liveries on the yard had raised the alarm.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (7 June 2021)

Something in your head definitely isn't right when you can treat animals like this. 

It's not as if she was struggling and exhausted all options. 

Just imagine caring so little for an animal, or any live being. It's disgusting and I see no reason why someone that does such a thing should be allowed to own animals ever again.


----------



## Goldenstar (7 June 2021)

Mule said:



			It's disturbing that the authorities didn't intervene early enough to avoid the situation becoming so dire. Especially, considering that the other liveries on the yard had raised the alarm.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it’s sad ,
wheres the landowner in all this they had a duty of care that they ought to have discharged .


----------



## Mule (7 June 2021)

Goldenstar said:



			Yes it’s sad ,
wheres the landowner in all this they had a duty of care that they ought to have discharged .
		
Click to expand...

Unless they just let the liveries to it and didn't check on the animals.


----------



## Goldenstar (7 June 2021)

Mule said:



			Unless they just let the liveries to it and didn't check on the animals.
		
Click to expand...

Someone with animals liveried on their property has a duty of care you can’t just leave people to it however I will say again we don’t know the full details of this case , if my understanding is correct KG has not been sentenced yet I expect there will be be more on the media after that happens .


----------



## Cookster (7 June 2021)

Pearlsasinger said:



			I assume that lockdown made it difficult for anyone to visit the yard.  I could be wrong but imagine that for a certain type of person charging a large sum for a service and not performing that service to a well-known/respected 'name' gives a 'buzz'.  There is also the aspect of having full control over the animal, which in some cases would be beyond the financial reach of the livery owner.  I hope she gets the maximum sentence possible and is banned for life from keeping animals.
		
Click to expand...

This all happened before lockdown. Its only now that it has all come out in court


----------



## teapot (8 June 2021)

Goldenstar said:



			Someone with animals liveried on their property has a duty of care you can’t just leave people to it however I will say again we don’t know the full details of this case , if my understanding is correct KG has not been sentenced yet I expect there will be be more on the media after that happens .
		
Click to expand...

Here you go:  https://www.facebook.com/southcoastequinevets/posts/4152830668107455


----------



## ycbm (8 June 2021)

God almighty what were the magistrates/District Judge thinking of not to ban her!?!?


----------



## splashgirl45 (8 June 2021)

unbelievable!!!!!!   what on earth do you have to do to be banned


----------



## Pearlsasinger (8 June 2021)

Dear Lord!  What on earth were the magistrates thinking?


I hope as many people as possible share this far and wide.  I also hope that the local equestrian community make it clear to KG that this kind of behaviour is completely unacceptable.


----------



## Fluffypiglet (8 June 2021)

I'm utterly disgusted that she hasn't been treated more harshly and that she showed no remorse (assuming that to be true). What an absolute b*tch.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (8 June 2021)

Absolutely disgusting outcome I can only hope her business is ruined. I expect she’ll change her name and carry on.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (8 June 2021)

I don't understand why consequences aren't harsher for such things. I mean, why not?


----------



## Amymay (8 June 2021)

The sentence is an absolute travesty.  I know one of the horses involved’s owner, and she was devastated at his loss.  There had been absolutely no justice served at all.  I really hope the owners take this further.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (8 June 2021)

I’m so so angry. I too know the owner of the horse that died but up until now she’d had to keep it really quiet to hope that justice would be served. I hadn’t seen the pictures until  now but to see how bad they were and how they’ve suffered I feel sick. What can we do?


----------



## teapot (8 June 2021)

Sussexbythesea said:



			Absolutely disgusting outcome I can only hope her business is ruined. I expect she’ll change her name and carry on.
		
Click to expand...

Her business page is still advertising horses for sale etc. IF website is up to date location wise, these poor horses were nowhere near the site of her yard, which begs the question whether anyone actually ever visited the farm they were on...

Those poor horses.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (8 June 2021)

Now read the vets report HERE I'm even more sickened  🤬🤬🤬


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (8 June 2021)

Sorry Teapot, missed your link xx


----------



## millikins (8 June 2021)

I saw that and thought it was a post from one of the Egyptian charities, poor bloody innocents


----------



## Mule (8 June 2021)

Those photos are horrendous.
I still don't understand why. Also, how did she expect to get away with that when it involved an owner as high profile as Gemma Tatarsell?. She must have know it would come out and she would be toxic in the industry.


----------



## fatponee (9 June 2021)

Utterly, utterly disgusted.  So sorry for the owners and horses.  I cannot understand how she's been allowed to get away with it - pure scum.


----------



## m1stify (9 June 2021)

Why didn’t the other liveries feed the horses? I know it wasn’t their responsibility but..


----------



## meleeka (9 June 2021)

Having been involved in something similar where a horse died and the owner showed no remorse, It’s easier than you might think to hide a horse away from prying eyes.

Did she have staff?  If so she’ll just blame it on them, but I wonder why they didn’t act sooner?


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (9 June 2021)

m1stify said:



			Why didn’t the other liveries feed the horses? I know it wasn’t their responsibility but..
		
Click to expand...

Because if you feed/water horses who are being neglected then the welfare authorities class the animals as being looked after and it isn't taken as seriously. Unfortunately sometimes to have people held to account you need to let it play out.. as awful as that is. 

Her Youtube page is still being updated with sales videos, absolutely vile human being. She should have received a lengthy ban and jail time.


----------



## Ambers Echo (9 June 2021)

I am so sad and so angry. No justice for those poor, poor animals. I wonder if BE/BS can ban her. Is their a 'bringing the profession into disrepute' clause. Though I would hope that she is shunned by the entire equine community, all liveries leave and no-one lets her near a horse in a professional capacity ever again. Civil damages could be a route too I hope.


----------



## lucys_stick (9 June 2021)

m1stify said:



			Why didn’t the other liveries feed the horses? I know it wasn’t their responsibility but..
		
Click to expand...

Those of us that had the misfortune to be diy liveries at the yard where this vile women suddenly appeared to offer “grass livery “ to her clients feel bad enough.How could we realistically have fed upwards of 12 horses that didn’t belong to us?Time and again the lack of care was brought to the land owners attention but nothing was done hence the need to involve the welfare services.They acted very quickly once they were aware of the gravity of the situation.It takes a strong person/people to involve external agencies when you know you may be kicked off the yard as a consequence of your actions.These people know who they are,as do the owners of the horses who were saved.x


----------



## meleeka (9 June 2021)

lucys_stick said:



			Those of us that had the misfortune to be diy liveries at the yard where this vile women suddenly appeared to offer “grass livery “ to her clients feel bad enough.How could we realistically have fed upwards of 12 horses that didn’t belong to us?Time and again the lack of care was brought to the land owners attention but nothing was done hence the need to involve the welfare services.They acted very quickly once they were aware of the gravity of the situation.It takes a strong person/people to involve external agencies when you know you may be kicked off the yard as a consequence of your actions.These people know who they are,as do the owners of the horses who were saved.x
		
Click to expand...

Well done for getting help for the horses.   How long did it take for the poor mare to get in that state I wonder?  Did she even have an excuse? (not that it’s ever ok, but they usually have a sob story to tell).


----------



## m1stify (9 June 2021)

yeah I know it was a complicated situation. sorry I meant no judgement.


----------



## Cookster (9 June 2021)

m1stify said:



			yeah I know it was a complicated situation. sorry I meant no judgement.
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou for your apology.  I am a DIY livery at this yard. We all feel devastated and let down by the justice system. One of the ladies who was very proactive in getting help for these horses said to me this morning " it makes you wonder why you bother" when the justice system lets you down.. I am so pleased they did bother otherwise a very serious situation could have been even worse. My heart goes out to the owner of the horse that died and to the owners of the other horses that suffered such neglect at her hands.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (9 June 2021)

I've just heard on the local grapevine that she's moving yard and coming not too far from me, it's a very 'horsey' area. The vets posts have been shared widely on all the local equestrian pages, but people tend to have short memories...... 🙄🤬


----------



## Ambers Echo (9 June 2021)

One good thing about social media is that it does allow people to connect and communicate rapidly. This is all now in the public domain. She pleaded guilty and the vet reports, judges comments are there for anyone to see. So anywhere she pops up should be immediately be identified and then shared. I hate witch hunts and pile ons  but in this case a ban was so obviously the right decision that informing anyone about her past is in the public interest. If the law won't protect our horses, at least local people can make sure people are aware of who she is and what she has done.


----------



## Ossy2 (9 June 2021)

Has Gemma or her team made any statements as yet? Thought they might have issued something.


----------



## Goldenstar (9 June 2021)

The vets statement is  defiantly a Jesus Mary and Joseph and the little donkey moment , this was no ignorant numpty in over her head .
She feel deserves to have her business permanently black listed by right thinking horsy people .
The sentence is inadequate IMO .
If I where one of the owners I would be pursuing her through the civil courts for my losses just because .
Ahhh I am so cross ,those pictures she is a disgrace .


----------



## Tiddlypom (9 June 2021)

No coverage yet about this on the H&H news items that I can see. I've emailed the news editor.


----------



## Goldenstar (9 June 2021)

ycbm said:



			God almighty what were the magistrates/District Judge thinking of not to ban her!?!?
		
Click to expand...

I have been involved in cases where total in over their heads idiots who took advice from the wrong people got banned .
I am furious .


----------



## Goldenstar (9 June 2021)

The poor grey he went into the field looking overweight and died down in the mud unable to get up .
His owner will heartbroken I would never recover .


----------



## Cookster (9 June 2021)

__ https://www.facebook.com/57197526698/posts/10158414659271699


----------



## Velcrobum (9 June 2021)

https://www.theargus.co.uk/news/193...wner-kate-greenhalgh-spared-jail-horses-pain/


----------



## Goldenstar (9 June 2021)

She plead guilty and prisons are expensive and full it just seems an inadequate punishment .


----------



## Cookster (9 June 2021)

It is rumoured that Kate is moving her yard to surrey, Guildford area. Can anyone confirm this? Is so where is she going to be based.?


----------



## Amymay (9 June 2021)

Goldenstar said:



			She plead guilty and prisons are expensive and full it just seems an inadequate punishment .
		
Click to expand...

I get that.  But no ban???


----------



## teapot (9 June 2021)

Ossy2 said:



			Has Gemma or her team made any statements as yet? Thought they might have issued something.
		
Click to expand...

Not yet - difficult position for them to be in too.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (9 June 2021)

Goldenstar said:



			She plead guilty and prisons are expensive and full it just seems an inadequate punishment .
		
Click to expand...


A lifetime ban would not have entailed a prison term.


----------



## Cookster (9 June 2021)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			I've just heard on the local grapevine that she's moving yard and coming not too far from me, it's a very 'horsey' area. The vets posts have been shared widely on all the local equestrian pages, but people tend to have short memories...... 🙄🤬
		
Click to expand...

Where is that?


----------



## Goldenstar (9 June 2021)

She may have played the needs to earn a living card .
In my view the fact she was a professional makes it worse makes a ban more justifiable .
She probably had a great brief who cost more than it would have cost to keep those poor horses in haylege all winter .


----------



## AandK (9 June 2021)

Cookster said:



			It is rumoured that Kate is moving her yard to surrey, Guildford area. Can anyone confirm this? Is so where is she going to be based.?
		
Click to expand...

This case is very local to me and I have heard the same but that she has already moved. Was based in/v near Pulborough.


----------



## ycbm (9 June 2021)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Dear Lord!  What on earth were the magistrates thinking?


I hope as many people as possible share this far and wide.  I also hope that the local equestrian community make it clear to KG that this kind of behaviour is completely unacceptable.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't believe that a panel of 3 magistrates would not have banned her so I looked it up and this case was held in a Magistrates Court in front of one District Judge. (ETA this is normal,  District Judges sit alone in Magistrates Courts). I've seen far more travesties of justice from the cases handled by a District judge than panels of magistrates.
.


----------



## teapot (9 June 2021)

Cookster said:



			Where is that?
		
Click to expand...

Rumour/FB posts are saying she's possibly moved to Guildford, Surrey


----------



## Goldenstar (9 June 2021)

Let’s hope the bad smell follows her there .


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (9 June 2021)

Goldenstar said:



			Let’s hope the bad smell follows her there .
		
Click to expand...

I hope so too, that's too damned close to me!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (9 June 2021)

Cookster said:



			It is rumoured that Kate is moving her yard to surrey, Guildford area. Can anyone confirm this? Is so where is she going to be based.?
		
Click to expand...

I really hope the governing bodies that this dreadful specimen competes with will suspend her for bringing the sport into disrepute.  
Shes going to be on the doorstep of Merrist and Parwood and a stones throw from some good xc like Tweseldown etc


----------



## Tiddlypom (9 June 2021)

She should indeed be suspended/booted out from any equestrian sports.

Which disciplines does she compete in? BE? BD? BS?


----------



## teapot (9 June 2021)

Tiddlypom said:



			She should indeed be suspended/booted out from any equestrian sports.

Which disciplines does she compete in? BE? BD? BS?
		
Click to expand...

BE mainly, but poss BS too. Her website claims she sourced/rode Vanir Kamira... (that well known 5* winner), and is still sharing horses for sale from her yard (which looks like the one in Pulborough)


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (9 June 2021)

Tiddlypom said:



			She should indeed be suspended/booted out from any equestrian sports.

Which disciplines does she compete in? BE? BD? BS?
		
Click to expand...

As Teapot says above,  mostly BE but also BS too. 
Anyone a member here, who is willing to send both bodies details?


----------



## 18hhOlls&Me (10 June 2021)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Now read the vets report HERE I'm even more sickened  🤬🤬🤬
		
Click to expand...

Only a small gesture but I've shared it to my facebook page. Uncomfortable viewing to say the least but shock value may help the name Kate Greenhalg stick in people's names and god forbid anyone trusts her with a pet rock let alone any living animal. Even if there are some hidden factors such as mental illness, she knew right and wrong enough to try and lie her way out of trouble at several points. Plus changing her plea. It's just unbelievable- these high end livery owners should be setting a standard when I'm starting to wonder if most horsey people with a lot less money for going eventing but a lot more genuine love and knowledge should be running these places. Just horrifying.


----------



## Cookster (10 June 2021)

Tiddlypom said:



			She should indeed be suspended/booted out from any equestrian sports.

Which disciplines does she compete in? BE? BD? BS?
		
Click to expand...

Mainly BE and BS


----------



## Cookster (10 June 2021)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			I really hope the governing bodies that this dreadful specimen competes with will suspend her for bringing the sport into disrepute. 
Shes going to be on the doorstep of Merrist and Parwood and a stones throw from some good xc like Tweseldown etc
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps if someone actually knows where she is going they can let the landowner know.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (10 June 2021)

Cookster said:



			Perhaps if someone actually knows where she is going they can let the landowner know.
		
Click to expand...

Apparently she has already moved. Rumour train suggests Hascombe or Dunsfold.


----------



## Tiddlypom (10 June 2021)

I heard back from the H&H news editor.

They were already on it and were in contact with the owner of the dead horse. Now the sentence is known a report should go up on the H&H website today.


----------



## paddy555 (10 June 2021)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			I hope so too, that's too damned close to me!
		
Click to expand...

no it isn't because you and everyone else can keep their eyes very firmly on her. I have come across quite a few like her who have no conscience about the cruelty they are prepared to inflict. I have ended up with a lot of horses that I have had to take on due to these morons. 

 What I don't understand is how in a very well populated and rich area of England in 2020 it happened and why didn't anyone do anything to stop it way before the horses starved. . Also why even if your horse is on grass livery you didn't go to actually physically check it occasionally. 
There are no excuses, we should be absolutely furious that this was ever allowed to  happen.


----------



## honetpot (10 June 2021)

Perhaps FB will be more effective, in spreading the warning.



__ https://www.facebook.com/Libby.Manning15/posts/10157752713147001





__ https://www.facebook.com/UKAnimalCrueltyFiles/posts/317345226640308


----------



## Cookster (10 June 2021)

paddy555 said:



			no it isn't because you and everyone else can keep their eyes very firmly on her. I have come across quite a few like her who have no conscience about the cruelty they are prepared to inflict. I have ended up with a lot of horses that I have had to take on due to these morons.

What I don't understand is how in a very well populated and rich area of England in 2020 it happened and why didn't anyone do anything to stop it way before the horses starved. . Also why even if your horse is on grass livery you didn't go to actually physically check it occasionally.
There are no excuses, we should be absolutely furious that this was ever allowed to  happen.
		
Click to expand...




paddy555 said:



			no it isn't because you and everyone else can keep their eyes very firmly on her. I have come across quite a few like her who have no conscience about the cruelty they are prepared to inflict. I have ended up with a lot of horses that I have had to take on due to these morons.

What I don't understand is how in a very well populated and rich area of England in 2020 it happened and why didn't anyone do anything to stop it way before the horses starved. . Also why even if your horse is on grass livery you didn't go to actually physically check it occasionally.
There are no excuses, we should be absolutely furious that this was ever allowed to  happen.
		
Click to expand...

The owner of the horse that died was in regular contact with Kate. Kate lead her to belief that everything was fine. This lady's husband was in ICU fighting for his life and she was told he may not live. She was by his bed side . She is devastated. People tried to intervene when they saw what was going on but could not get their voices heard over Kates lies and deception. The authorities were therefore alerted.


----------



## PurBee (10 June 2021)

An experienced horsewoman, with funds, with outside support....normally inexperience, ignorance, lack of finances and no support are the reasons animals get neglected.

I just ask ‘why?’ in this case.

1 owner was understandably absent from checking on horse while husband in icu at hospital and kate lied to her that her horse is fine. But what about the other owners? Were they also given the same BS from kate, probably saying no need to check, everythings fine?

Livery workers? Scared of losing their job so instead chose to let an animal starve and suffer and some die?

Why didnt anyone at all say anything?....it takes months for horses to get in that condition!

More people are guilty than just kate in this. 

120 hours of community service is an effing joke...and a pocket money fine. The judge isnt fit for the job.

Horrifying....an experienced horsewoman getting generous livery fees does this. Gobsmacked! 
Because there’s no obvious reason for this extreme level of suffering and neglect is the very reason she needs a lifetime ban from keeping animals!

 What was the judge on?! The judicial system once again proves its as capable of delivering justice as kate is of caring for horses.

Those poor poor horses.


----------



## Cookster (10 June 2021)

PurBee said:



			An experienced horsewoman, with funds, with outside support....normally inexperience, ignorance, lack of finances and no support are the reasons animals get neglected.

I just ask ‘why?’ in this case.

1 owner was understandably absent from checking on horse while husband in icu at hospital and kate lied to her that her horse is fine. But what about the other owners? Were they also given the same BS from kate, probably saying no need to check, everythings fine?

Livery workers? Scared of losing their job so instead chose to let an animal starve and suffer and some die?

Why didnt anyone at all say anything?....it takes months for horses to get in that condition!

More people are guilty than just kate in this.

120 hours of community service is an effing joke...and a pocket money fine. The judge isnt fit for the job.

Horrifying....an experienced horsewoman getting generous livery fees does this. Gobsmacked!
Because there’s no obvious reason for this extreme level of suffering and neglect is the very reason she needs a lifetime ban from keeping animals!

What was the judge on?! The judicial system once again proves its as capable of delivering justice as kate is of caring for horses.

Those poor poor horses.
		
Click to expand...

The other owners were in regular contact and checking that everything was OK. Always asking if she/ horses needed anything. Kate was giving the BS . She didn't have any livery workers. She appeared as a grass livery offering services independently. As I said people did say something so please do not assume other people were responsible for this outcome. It does not take months either. The owner of the horse that died can tell you that. Perhaps if you read all the threads on this subject you may understand the circumstances a little better


----------



## Arzada (10 June 2021)

ycbm said:



			I didn't believe that a panel of 3 magistrates would not have banned her so I looked it up and this case was held in a Magistrates Court in front of one District Judge. (ETA this is normal,  District Judges sit alone in Magistrates Courts). I've seen far more travesties of justice from the cases handled by a District judge than panels of magistrates.
.
		
Click to expand...

ycbm: is it possible for eg WHW RSPCA to ask for a reassessment of the sentence by another judge/panel of magistrates. Eg as in a lenient murder sentence which I know is a higher court so may not apply to a magistrates' court.


----------



## Ambers Echo (10 June 2021)

I wish people would stop blaming owners or other liveries. There are lots of reasons why you might have your horse on full grass livery: competing abroad, young-stock growing up, broodmares in foal, retirement livery, life circumstances. I have horses in 3 places now: Max on loan, Amber at stud, in work horses at home. I am assuming Amber is fine!  She is at a well known stud with a professional and I am on the phone all the time. Most recently this morning. But I am not driving down there regularly to actually check on her.  If you pay a respected, experienced professional to look after your horse then the only person at fault for the neglect of that horse is the person doing the the neglecting.

Also this thread makes it clear that many liveries spoke out many times. I queried how it could have happened earlier in the thread and I regret it. It is clear that people were trying to stop her but in the end the only person to blame is Kate.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (10 June 2021)

Ambers Echo said:



			I wish people would stop blaming owners or other liveries. There are lots of reasons why you might have your horse on full grass livery: competing abroad, young-stock growing up, broodmares in foal, retirement livery, life circumstances. I have horses in 3 places now: Max on loan, Amber at stud, in work horses at home. I am assuming Amber is fine!  She is at a well known stud with a professional and I am on the phone all the time. Most recently this morning. But I am not driving down there regularly to actually check on her.  If you pay a respected, experienced professional to look after your horse then the only person at fault for the neglect of that horse is the person doing the the neglecting.

Also this thread makes it clear that many liveries spoke out many times. I queried how it could have happened earlier in the thread and I regret it. It is clear that people were trying to stop her but in the end the only person to blame is Kate.
		
Click to expand...

Well said.


----------



## PurBee (10 June 2021)

Ultimately kate is soley responsible for the suffering of these horses, indisputable. Everyone trusted her to provide the services she claimed to provide.

Sorry, i didn’t mean to offend with my comments, i said it too harshly what i meant. Let me explain better:

Being a relative novice dealing with other ‘experienced’ equestrians ive even had my fingers burnt by ‘loan gone wrong’ - being given BS on the phone‘horses are fine’...until the person who recommended the loanee who i trusted also said she would be there to check on them as they were far away, eventually admitted they had been thrown in a field nothing done with them.

I take responsibility for ‘assuming’ experienced horse people would provide care, and assuming they were trustful, as ultimately im the owner of the animals, i am responsible too. I felt so guilty for trusting them. Trusting 2 sets of people wasnt enough to ensure their care. Yes - it deflated my trust in humanity when the inherent trust given due to being fellow animal lovers was broken. I had to really grow up then and realise no matter who i trust, i still have to follow through, im still responsible.

I dont blame the owners trusting her, afterall, look at her reputation.
I feel so sorry for them. Yet i know they will be going through the sentiments i felt, and coming to the decision that trust is not enough, and they’ll never make that mistake again.

Like i said, i was a relative novice at the time, dealing with other other ‘experienced’ equestrians, so i now know, no matter who is entrusted, im the owner and i also have responsibility to my animals for me to keep very personal tabs on them.
Trust should be honoured - and we all desperately hope it will be when we trust people, but the world isnt ideal and these incidents prove it.

Yet to keep perspective, we also know its a small % of equestrians who would break trust so diabolically as kate did with her liveries.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (10 June 2021)

She's moved to GU8 area, which covers Godalming.  From Dunsfold to Hascombe and in between.


----------



## Ambers Echo (10 June 2021)

Sorry you had such an awful experience PurBee. I would be more wary of a loan for sure. There are multiple horror stories of loans-gone-wrong. Luckily Max is with an HHOer who I totally trust and who updates me with pictures and video (hurrah) very, very regularly. I feel safer with a professional but I guess people are people are some are greedy, cruel, indifferent. It's scary.


----------



## Cookster (10 June 2021)

https://www.horseandhound.co.uk/new...still-keep-equines-despite-colts-death-748181


----------



## Tiddlypom (10 June 2021)

No holds barred report in H&H. Good effort.

It seems that the dead horse was bred by an HHOer, he was a Janet George bred Indigo ID. Incorrectly named at first as Jane George, but later in the report as Janet George, and I recognise that arena.

Heartbreaking.

KG must be prevented from working with horses ever again.


----------



## Mucking out - still (10 June 2021)

I can't understand how it was 'hidden' on a livery yard. I can't believe no one noticed and no one was prepared to speak out in those nine months. Whilst I couldn't accept not seeing my horses every day, and so am on DIY livery, there are times when I need to rely on the yard for short periods - thank heavens, my YO sends daily photos!


----------



## JennBags (10 June 2021)

Mucking out - still said:



			I can't understand how it was 'hidden' on a livery yard. I can't believe no one noticed and no one was prepared to speak out in those nine months. Whilst I couldn't accept not seeing my horses every day, and so am on DIY livery, there are times when I need to rely on the yard for short periods - thank heavens, my YO sends daily photos!
		
Click to expand...

The fields in which the horses were kept were a 10 minute walk from the main yard.  The liveries on the yard did notice and were key in getting the welfare authorities involved, but it happened very fast over just a 6 week period.


----------



## AandK (10 June 2021)

Mucking out - still said:



			I can't understand how it was 'hidden' on a livery yard. I can't believe no one noticed and no one was prepared to speak out in those nine months. Whilst I couldn't accept not seeing my horses every day, and so am on DIY livery, there are times when I need to rely on the yard for short periods - thank heavens, my YO sends daily photos!
		
Click to expand...

Please read the whole thread and the HHO article posted! It wasn’t over 9 months. It was a period of about 6weeks the owner couldn’t visit due to her husband being in ICU. Other liveries on the yard did try to help, as mentioned on this thread.


----------



## meleeka (10 June 2021)

The horses must have really suffered for them  to have only took 6 weeks to get in that state.

The case I was invoked in had plenty of people criticising other owners.  we had been reporting it for two years!  when the horse died we didn’t realise they were still there (private fields with stables out of view) until one escaped.  The  owners defence was that they were on holiday and left them in the care of their depressed mother.  The RSPCA don’t keep historical records so that version was accepted in court


----------



## paddy555 (10 June 2021)

JennBags said:



			The fields in which the horses were kept were a 10 minute walk from the main yard.  The liveries on the yard did notice and were key in getting the welfare authorities involved, but it happened very fast over just a 6 week period.
		
Click to expand...

having read the thread and the HHO article I am lost. 6 weeks is a long time. From the picture of the horse  the decline must have been quite speedy and noticeable over that 6 weeks. If the welfare authorities were notified why did they take so long to do anything? It implies in the HHO article that the RSPCA turned up on the day after Kai died/was PTS. If the liveries spoke out and notified the authorities why did it take them so long to act? That is the part I don't understand.


----------



## JennBags (10 June 2021)

paddy555 said:



			having read the thread and the HHO article I am lost. 6 weeks is a long time. From the picture of the horse  the decline must have been quite speedy and noticeable over that 6 weeks. If the welfare authorities were notified why did they take so long to do anything? It implies in the HHO article that the RSPCA turned up on the day after Kai died/was PTS. If the liveries spoke out and notified the authorities why did it take them so long to act? That is the part I don't understand.
		
Click to expand...

Aren't they notoriously slow to respond?  I don't know all the details but your questions are implying that you disbelieve the events.  If that is the case, I can assure you that you are incorrect.


----------



## teapot (10 June 2021)

Tiddlypom said:



			No holds barred report in H&H. Good effort.

It seems that the dead horse was bred by an HHOer, he was a Janet George bred Indigo ID. Incorrectly named at first as Jane George, but later in the report as Janet George, and I recognise that arena.

Heartbreaking.

KG must be prevented from working with horses ever again.
		
Click to expand...

It's a good report but fails to mention the other owners involved, which I can't say I blame them for.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (11 June 2021)

A petition has been started.

https://www.change.org/p/british-ev...6-33689830c1a7&utm_content=mit-29328860-10:v1


----------



## Ambers Echo (11 June 2021)

Signed


----------



## Amymay (11 June 2021)

Signed and shared


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (11 June 2021)

Done.


----------



## SashaBabe (11 June 2021)

Signed and shared.


----------



## Merrymoles (11 June 2021)

Done.

My heart went out to Janet George when I read that she had bred some of the horses involved. She has always come across on here as a competent and caring person breeding quality horses and I am sure she will be devastated to know that happened to them.


----------



## JennBags (11 June 2021)

Signed and shared.


----------



## DippyTart (11 June 2021)

Lots of comments asking how people visiting her yard did not see the state of these horses.  It is my understanding that the yard that she operated from was in a completely different place from where these horses were.  I had seen her yard and my thought was how untidy it was.  Hay bales left with plastic all over the place, old coffee cups/water bottles not moved for months and general scruffiness.  I just put this down to some people are a little more like that.  Perhaps not, maybe it was because she didn't care about things.  I would pay more attention to that sort of thing in future (apologies to any of you out there who aren't Mrs Hinch on the yard!).


----------



## TPO (11 June 2021)

Signed both petitions


----------



## Amymay (11 June 2021)

TPO said:



			Signed both petitions
		
Click to expand...

Both?


----------



## Arzada (11 June 2021)

Amymay said:



			Both?
		
Click to expand...

https://www.change.org/p/british-ev...09fbd68389a5&utm_content=fht-29341817-en-gb:0

https://www.change.org/p/british-ev...rom-keeping-horses?source_location=topic_page


----------



## TPO (11 June 2021)

Amymay said:



			Both?
		
Click to expand...

Theres another thread (in equestrian news I think) with a new petition.

The petition on this thread contains pictures of the youngster who died. Apparently the owner didn't want this so a new petition was started.

I've signed both to cover all bases


----------



## brighteyes (11 June 2021)

TPO said:



			Theres another thread (in equestrian news I think) with a new petition.

The petition on this thread contains pictures of the youngster who died. Apparently the owner didn't want this so a new petition was started.

I've signed both to cover all bases
		
Click to expand...

So have I. Just waiting for emails confirmations to arrive


----------



## paddy555 (11 June 2021)

signed both just in case. What a terrible mess that field was in. As they said no where to lie down.


----------



## Cookster (11 June 2021)

Arzada said:



https://www.change.org/p/british-eventing-ban-kate-greenhalgh-from-competing-at-be-and-bs?recruiter=false&utm_source=share_petition&utm_medium=facebook&utm_campaign=psf_combo_share_initial&utm_term=psf_combo_share_initial&recruited_by_id=a3b451c0-cabf-11eb-8051-09fbd68389a5&utm_content=fht-29341817-en-gb:0

https://www.change.org/p/british-ev...rom-keeping-horses?source_location=topic_page

Click to expand...

There are quite alot going around. If you look up Kate Greenhalgh on fb and scroll through the many hundred of comments, posts, you will see a list of the petitions. X


----------



## paddy555 (11 June 2021)

JennBags said:



			Aren't they notoriously slow to respond?  I don't know all the details but your questions are implying that you disbelieve the events.  If that is the case, I can assure you that you are incorrect.
		
Click to expand...

it is not that I disbelieve events, very sadly I do believe them, it is that I am totally gob smacked by them. When I was in a similar position (I have been in that position several times) I got action. Once from the RSPCA who sent a vet out, another from a local welfare group who sent their boss out and we got the horse PTS within 3 days. Another when the owner refused to PTS an equine with rhododendron poisoning that was in agony I got my own vet out to PTS on welfare grounds. 

I fully  understand KG is 100% to blame for her cruelty. I also understand Kai's owner's OH in hospital and her inability to check. What I don't understand, putting it very bluntly, is if someone saw a horse in a field in the state of Kai, Adelaide or the one in the picture (Val?) why  they didn't put a headcollar on, put it in their own stable and take action to prevent further damage or death. That is the bit I don't get.


----------



## Cookster (11 June 2021)

paddy555 said:



			it is not that I disbelieve events, very sadly I do believe them, it is that I am totally gob smacked by them. When I was in a similar position (I have been in that position several times) I got action. Once from the RSPCA who sent a vet out, another from a local welfare group who sent their boss out and we got the horse PTS within 3 days. Another when the owner refused to PTS an equine with rhododendron poisoning that was in agony I got my own vet out to PTS on welfare grounds.

I fully  understand KG is 100% to blame for her cruelty. I also understand Kai's owner's OH in hospital and her inability to check. What I don't understand, putting it very bluntly, is if someone saw a horse in a field in the state of Kai, Adelaide or the one in the picture (Val?) why  they didn't put a headcollar on, put it in their own stable and take action to prevent further damage or death. That is the bit I don't get.
		
Click to expand...

The horses you mention were in fields hidden from general view. They were not part of the yard and were not seen . The DIY liveries at this yard, me being one of them are devastated. So please stop thinking and saying " why didn't we do anything". !!!!!!!


----------



## PurBee (11 June 2021)

paddy555 said:



			it is not that I disbelieve events, very sadly I do believe them, it is that I am totally gob smacked by them. When I was in a similar position (I have been in that position several times) I got action. Once from the RSPCA who sent a vet out, another from a local welfare group who sent their boss out and we got the horse PTS within 3 days. Another when the owner refused to PTS an equine with rhododendron poisoning that was in agony I got my own vet out to PTS on welfare grounds.

I fully  understand KG is 100% to blame for her cruelty. I also understand Kai's owner's OH in hospital and her inability to check. What I don't understand, putting it very bluntly, is if someone saw a horse in a field in the state of Kai, Adelaide or the one in the picture (Val?) why  they didn't put a headcollar on, put it in their own stable and take action to prevent further damage or death. That is the bit I don't get.
		
Click to expand...

New poster dippytart above explained the discrepency paddy, and it was alluded to in an article too, was it the hho article?... but wasnt stated in every article.
It seems she moved a number of horses from her yard to another field (closer to her home if i recall rightly?)....so those visiting her yard wouldnt have seen the emaciated horses, and i presume the horses she moved belonged to owners who she knew would not do ‘in person’ visit checks regularly, and those owners who just phoned her. That’s how multiple weeks/months passed without eyes on the horses. She basically tried to hide them off her main yard.

ETA: in a way this proves intent to ignore these horses by hiding them away, and deserving of firmer punishment!

She provided receipts to the court for food bills....goodness knows what she did with that food, probably receipts for food for the horses residing at her main yard. Yet still, i suppose looked good for the judge to show she ‘tried’. She had a bloody good lawyer is all i can say.


----------



## splashgirl45 (11 June 2021)

have now signed both


----------



## paddy555 (11 June 2021)

PurBee said:



			New poster dippytart above explained the discrepency paddy, and it was alluded to in an article too, was it the hho article?... but wasnt stated in every article.
It seems she moved a number of horses from her yard to another field (closer to her home if i recall rightly?)....so those visiting her yard wouldnt have seen the emaciated horses, and i presume the horses she moved belonged to owners who she knew would not do ‘in person’ visit checks regularly, and those owners who just phoned her. That’s how multiple weeks/months passed without eyes on the horses. She basically tried to hide them off her main yard.

ETA: in a way this proves intent to ignore these horses by hiding them away, and deserving of firmer punishment!

She provided receipts to the court for food bills....goodness knows what she did with that food, probably receipts for food for the horses residing at her main yard. Yet still, i suppose looked good for the judge to show she ‘tried’. She had a bloody good lawyer is all i can say.
		
Click to expand...

this is what I read on a post further up. 

"The fields in which the horses were kept were a 10 minute walk from the main yard. The liveries on the yard did notice"


----------



## Cookster (11 June 2021)

paddy555 said:



			this is what I read on a post further up.

"The fields in which the horses were kept were a 10 minute walk from the main yard. The liveries on the yard did notice"
		
Click to expand...

There were 12 plus horses. Some were near others were not. And it was more than a 10 minute walk. The ones noticed were reported. It was an utter shock to find others, that were hidden from view were in a far worse state than the ones reported. Please please please stop thinking, and saying why did people not do anything. They did!!!


----------



## PurBee (11 June 2021)

paddy555 said:



			this is what I read on a post further up.

"The fields in which the horses were kept were a 10 minute walk from the main yard. The liveries on the yard did notice"
		
Click to expand...

They can only speak for themselves the exact facts, but they possibly noticed when damage had already been done and then they started reporting it. There’s every reason to suspect they didnt do that 10 min walk regularly to see horses which weren’t theirs. Again her reputation worked on all i suspect - theyd not have reason to suspect such a professional woild completely neglect horses to the state of utter emaciation.

I didnt realise before she had 2 completely separate grazings/yard. i thought it was 1 yard with fields, hence my confusion earlier why no-one noticed sooner.

It’s becoming more clear the horses she knew wouldnt be checked on by owners that winter, were the ones removed from main yard.


----------



## splashgirl45 (11 June 2021)

PurBee said:



			They can only speak for themselves the exact facts, but they possibly noticed when damage had already been done and then they started reporting it. There’s every reason to suspect they didnt do that 10 min walk regularly to see horses which weren’t theirs. Again her reputation worked on all i suspect - theyd not have reason to suspect such a professional woild completely neglect horses to the state of utter emaciation.

I didnt realise before she had 2 completely separate grazings/yard. i thought it was 1 yard with fields, hence my confusion earlier why no-one noticed sooner.

It’s becoming more clear the horses she knew wouldnt be checked on by owners that winter, were the ones removed from main yard.
		
Click to expand...

that shows how crafty she was, but why neglect certain horses?  she is a very twisted person and therefore should have a much harsher sentence, she deliberately caused certain animals to suffer so that shows she is a very nasty person...


----------



## PurBee (11 June 2021)

splashgirl45 said:



			that shows how crafty she was, but why neglect certain horses?  she is a very twisted person and therefore should have a much harsher sentence, she deliberately caused certain animals to suffer so that shows she is a very nasty person...
		
Click to expand...

I wonder what her plan was to be honest. Start feeding them early spring and hope owners dont notice the lack of condition? No idea at all what she was thinking...yet intent is suggested by her actions to hide them from her main yard. 

The broodmare afterall lost the foal due to starvation. How was she going to explain that?


----------



## SO1 (11 June 2021)

I expect that was the plan, who knows maybe she did this every year and got away with it, but it sounds like they were wormy and horses with a heavy worm burden can loose weight rapidly even if you are feeding them let alone if you are not feeding them.

They were not being hayed and the fields probably were not poo picked they would have been eating stale grass and got a very heavy worm burden. 



PurBee said:



			I wonder what her plan was to be honest. Start feeding them early spring and hope owners dont notice the lack of condition? No idea at all what she was thinking...yet intent is suggested by her actions to hide them from her main yard.

The broodmare afterall lost the foal due to starvation. How was she going to explain that?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## laura_nash (12 June 2021)

PurBee said:



			She provided receipts to the court for food bills....goodness knows what she did with that food, probably receipts for food for the horses residing at her main yard. Yet still, i suppose looked good for the judge to show she ‘tried’. She had a bloody good lawyer is all i can say.
		
Click to expand...

I hope the owners get a bloody good lawyer too and take her straight to court.  I can only assume the neglect was a money saving choice, so she needs to be hit where it hurts if the criminal justice system is so useless.  Kai is irreplaceable since JG has stopped breeding, I'm sure a lawyer could make something of that.  I can understand the owners are probably stressed and not wanting the additional hassle, but I'd happily contribute to an appeal to help with legal costs.


----------



## Goldenstar (12 June 2021)

PurBee said:



			I wonder what her plan was to be honest. Start feeding them early spring and hope owners dont notice the lack of condition? No idea at all what she was thinking...yet intent is suggested by her actions to hide them from her main yard.

The broodmare afterall lost the foal due to starvation. How was she going to explain that?
		
Click to expand...

This is the bit that’s so difficult to understand .
I could understand scrimping on hard food or not giving a supplement you said you would provide .
But you can’t fail to provide forage to broodmares and expect to wing it into spring it does not work .
Shes not inexperienced.
I don’t know that you can say she set out to hide them many working yards have little grazing .
The landowner ought to have done something they do have a duty of care for animals belonging to others that are on their land .
The sentence is inadequate I don’t know if the horses owners can pursue this , If a ban was avoided by pleading guilty this is wrong people taking money for caring for animals should if anything be held to a higher standard .
BE a and the other affiliated sports should ban her she has brought professional sport in to disrepute .They would have banned if she had a temper tantrum in public and beat her horse at a show .

The current welfare act was supposed to help there be intervention before animals where in extreme situations it’s clearly failed in this case .
Personally I think that the situation in this country is untenable .
We need to add the responsibility for animal welfare  and the law to the polices remit 
and perhaps add responsibility for it to the officers who deal with wildlife crime .
This would need more man power and of course it’s costs money .


----------



## ycbm (12 June 2021)

Goldenstar said:



			They would have banned if she had a temper tantrum in public and beat her horse at a show .
		
Click to expand...

This is a really good point!
.


----------



## SheriffTruman (12 June 2021)

Signed both petitions. 

I find it so hard to understand why it takes the animal welfare authorities so damn long to act upon reported neglect. It is the same where I live (The Netherlands). People do not report these cases willy nilly, most of the times the neglect is clearly visible, continual, and in your face.

Is it because an animal is legally not a 'person' but a goods? (I'm hopeful this will be changed in the future, many organisations are lobbying for this.)


----------



## Carmen6 (12 June 2021)

We don't have animal police here in the UK, only charities. So I'm guessing it's down to finite resources / priorities / capacity.


----------



## Pinkvboots (12 June 2021)

Signed and shared that woman is a disgrace those poor horses and there owners


----------



## Tiddlypom (6 August 2021)

Kate Greenhalgh is apparently back out competing using the name Kate Cooper.


----------



## Merrymoles (6 August 2021)

Tiddlypom said:



			Kate Greenhalgh is apparently back out competing using the name Kate Cooper.
		
Click to expand...

If it is the same person, the barefacedness of this astounds me!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (6 August 2021)

Tiddlypom said:



			Kate Greenhalgh is apparently back out competing using the name Kate Cooper.
		
Click to expand...

Really? 🤬 name change, hiding behind it!


----------



## ycbm (6 August 2021)

Tiddlypom said:



			Kate Greenhalgh is apparently back out competing using the name Kate Cooper.
		
Click to expand...

Thankfully the good side of social media won't let her get away with that one.  
.


----------



## Tiddlypom (6 August 2021)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Really? 🤬 name change, hiding behind it!
		
Click to expand...

Yes. I read about it on Facebook, and whilst I don't usually set much store on FB gossip, this info came directly from the owner of the dead horse.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (6 August 2021)

How is that even allowed? I mean, I guess at unaffiliated?


----------



## TGM (6 August 2021)

CanteringCarrot said:



			How is that even allowed? I mean, I guess at unaffiliated?
		
Click to expand...

You can even do it at BE.  I know that the offspring of a man deeply involved in a financial scandal changed her name to compete BE.


----------



## tiahatti (6 August 2021)

Those poor owners of those horses. They must feel so let down by the system.


----------



## [59668] (6 August 2021)

Apparently the venue concerned have said they are looking into it and weren't aware she had done this


----------



## ycbm (6 August 2021)

CanteringCarrot said:



			How is that even allowed? I mean, I guess at unaffiliated?
		
Click to expand...


You can change your name any time you want,  to anything you like.  It's now an online process.  I'm guessing it will be her or her mother's maiden name.
.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (6 August 2021)

ycbm said:



			You can change your name any time you want,  to anything you like.  It's now an online process.  I'm guessing it will be her or her mother's maiden name.
.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I figured that part, I'm just surprised a number (ID number, member number, etc.) is not attached?


----------



## Pearlsasinger (8 August 2021)

CanteringCarrot said:



			Yeah, I figured that part, I'm just surprised a number (ID number, member number, etc.) is not attached?
		
Click to expand...


There are lots of reasons for wanting/needing to change your name, not all are to avoid your own criminal record.  It would not be wise for name changes to be able to be tracked in many instances.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (8 August 2021)

Pearlsasinger said:



			There are lots of reasons for wanting/needing to change your name, not all are to avoid your own criminal record.  It would not be wise for name changes to be able to be tracked in many instances.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I'm not disagreeing with that nor am I ignorant to those reasons.


----------



## Ambers Echo (8 August 2021)

I just hope that wherever  she reappears, she is immediately outed and shunned. I have never felt so let down by the justice system as her being allowed to own horses  and work with them.


----------



## Ambers Echo (8 August 2021)

There should be a way of BE or whoever to identify people. If you are banned from competition they need to know who you are. I’d like to see the equestrian community to simply refuse to allow her to participate. And god knows who would entrust their horses to her ‘care’ or livery with her.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (8 August 2021)

Ambers Echo said:



			There should be a way of BE or whoever to identify people. If you are banned from competition they need to know who you are. I’d like to see the equestrian community to simply refuse to allow her to participate. And god knows who would entrust their horses to her ‘care’ or livery with her.
		
Click to expand...

I do think the equestrian community should basically shun her.

As for BE identifying...that's sort of where I was going with the ID number, but it's still a bit tricky. Say someone has an ID number, but they want to "reappear" as someone else. Then they need to apply for a new ID number. They may use a different name, address, email, etc. (Because if not it should be flagged as data associated with someone else - this would be a non issue/overridden w/ siblings, parents, and children though).

The only thing is, if they change all of their info, it's difficult. So maybe more should be required (NIN, Driver's license info, and stuff like that), which adds other security and data protection issues, but those could be worked out, possibly.

It would be more faff, but could make things a bit tighter. No idea if any of this is feasible, just some thoughts.


----------



## Ambers Echo (8 August 2021)

Exactly. If you are banned from competition then BE need to find a way of identifying you so banned riders can’t just re-register with a new or fake name. I don’t understand how it works though.


----------



## Goldenstar (9 August 2021)

Have BE banned her ?


----------



## Tiddlypom (9 August 2021)

Goldenstar said:



			Have BE banned her ?
		
Click to expand...

I hope so.

As Kate Greenhalgh her last BE comp was in Oct 2020. Can't find a Kate Cooper.

I think it was at an unaff comp that KG competed as Kate Cooper.


----------



## [59668] (9 August 2021)

Tiddlypom said:



			I hope so.

As Kate Greenhalgh her last BE comp was in Oct 2020. Can't find a Kate Cooper.

I think it was at an unaff comp that KG competed as Kate Cooper.
		
Click to expand...

From what I understand it was at a SJ venue locally. Not sure if affiliated or unaffiliated.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (9 August 2021)

Perhaps each organisation should ask on their application forms/entry forms 'Have you got any animal cruelty convictions?'  If KG was being truthful, she would have to answer yes. The organisations should have it as one of their rules that anyone convicted of animal cruelty cannot enter/be a member.


----------



## misst (9 August 2021)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Perhaps each organisation should ask on their application forms/entry forms 'Have you got any animal cruelty convictions?'  If KG was being truthful, she would have to answer yes. The organisations should have it as one of their rules that anyone convicted of animal cruelty cannot enter/be a member.
		
Click to expand...

I think whilst in theory this is fine in practice if you are prepared to behave like her - then what is a small lie ? Yes, a ban if you get caught lying but if you are clever you may never get caught sadly.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (9 August 2021)

misst said:



			I think whilst in theory this is fine in practice if you are prepared to behave like her - then what is a small lie ? Yes, a ban if you get caught lying but if you are clever you may never get caught sadly.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, my thoughts also. Basically, criminals don't follow the rules/law.


----------



## fatponee (9 August 2021)

She did a few sj classes locally.  Talk about brazen.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (9 August 2021)

misst said:



			I think whilst in theory this is fine in practice if you are prepared to behave like her - then what is a small lie ? Yes, a ban if you get caught lying but if you are clever you may never get caught sadly.
		
Click to expand...


I agree but other people on the showground would have the right to tell the secretary the person's real identity.  Atm that would just be gossip, if the change were made, it would be reporting a break of the rules and the organisation would have the right to ban the entrant, which they don't currently, unless the person found guilty was sentenced to not be in chagre of animals.  Currently if the offender is brazen ehough they can just ride it out. If it were agaisnt the organisation's rules, being found out could involve a very public eviction from a showground.  If enough organisations followed through, it wouldn't be worth trying to flout the rules.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (10 August 2021)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Perhaps each organisation should ask on their application forms/entry forms 'Have you got any animal cruelty convictions?'  If KG was being truthful, she would have to answer yes. The organisations should have it as one of their rules that anyone convicted of animal cruelty cannot enter/be a member.
		
Click to expand...

Under the Rehabilitation of offenders act most convictions of individuals are spent really quickly especially non custodial and I’m not sure except for specific convictions  you’re even allowed to ban someone on those grounds. I know it applies to job applications but not sure about private club membership.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (10 August 2021)

Sussexbythesea said:



			Under the Rehabilitation of offenders act most convictions of individuals are spent really quickly especially non custodial and I’m not sure except for specific convictions  you’re even allowed to ban someone on those grounds. I know it applies to job applications but not sure about private club membership.
		
Click to expand...


Convictions are not spent that quickly!


----------



## Sussexbythesea (10 August 2021)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Convictions are not spent that quickly!
		
Click to expand...

 Actually it’s a year for a fine or community order.

https://www.gov.uk/guidance/rehabilitation-periods#rehabilitation-periods-table


----------



## Pearlsasinger (10 August 2021)

Sussexbythesea said:



			Actually it’s a year for a fine or community order.

https://www.gov.uk/guidance/rehabilitation-periods#rehabilitation-periods-table

Click to expand...




And it's not yet a year since the conviction.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (10 August 2021)

Pearlsasinger said:



			And it's not yet a year since the conviction.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I know…


----------



## RachelFerd (11 August 2021)

And here lies one of the problems with unaffiliated competition - unregulated and impossible to police.


----------



## Cookster (29 September 2021)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/eventingukfb/permalink/4299261520127027/


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (30 September 2021)

Cookster said:



https://www.facebook.com/groups/eventingukfb/permalink/4299261520127027/

Click to expand...

I saw this, sadly I can't see much being done about it.  The bans from keeping animals are about as much use as a wet paper bag, so many people just carry on as normal and claim that someone else owns them.


----------



## Ambers Echo (30 September 2021)

She wasn't even banned. But the more people refuse to let this lie, the better. She needs to find making a living in the equestrian world impossible through word of mouth and people just refusing to buy from her. If the law won't act to safeguard animals, then at least buyers can try to.


----------



## ycbm (30 September 2021)

Cookster said:



https://www.facebook.com/groups/eventingukfb/permalink/4299261520127027/

Click to expand...


She's lying about who she is?  This is where social media can do some good,  the more this is spread,  the better.  She's shameless!  
.


----------



## splashgirl45 (30 September 2021)

that advert for Wonda was still showing on horsequest last night but the video has been deleted.  that horse has been for sale for a very long time so there must be something wrong with her as from the pictures she looks like a nice horse and the type that many people would want., she should have sold easily  in this market.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (30 September 2021)

Still so crazy that there are basically no consequences for this behavior. It is indeed up to the public spread word and avoid.


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (30 September 2021)

Ambers Echo said:



			She wasn't even banned. But the more people refuse to let this lie, the better. She needs to find making a living in the equestrian world impossible through word of mouth and people just refusing to buy from her. If the law won't act to safeguard animals, then at least buyers can try to.
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree - lets hope she isn't as resilient as the likes of Meadow Stud et al


----------



## Goldenstar (30 September 2021)

She ought to have been banned IMO.
Its extremely dispiriting.


----------



## Stressymummy (1 October 2021)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Perhaps each organisation should ask on their application forms/entry forms 'Have you got any animal cruelty convictions?'  If KG was being truthful, she would have to answer yes. The organisations should have it as one of their rules that anyone convicted of animal cruelty cannot enter/be a member.
		
Click to expand...

Do you really think she would have been truthful ? You are very nieve if you do


----------



## Ambers Echo (2 October 2021)

There must be ways of identifying who people are otherwise drug cheats could compete or people could compete when they are too old/young or on an ineligible horse. Proof of identity when you affiliate then you have to show your membership card when you compete? Harder  for unaff but perhaps all adult prize winners need to show a drivers licence or other form of ID or something?


----------



## Pearlsasinger (2 October 2021)

Ambers Echo said:



			There must be ways of identifying who people are otherwise drug cheats could compete or people could compete when they are too old/young or on an ineligible horse. Proof of identity when you affiliate then you have to show your membership card when you compete? Harder  for unaff but perhaps all adult prize winners need to show a drivers licence or other form of ID or something?
		
Click to expand...


Well, yes.  It's not really rocket science and any one found to have lied on their entry form could then be disqualified (without refund).


----------



## Bikerchickone (24 May 2022)

I thought long and hard before resurrecting this post but ultimately, I want her name remembered by every possible horse person out there. So I'm posting.

Today is the one year anniversary of the court case against Kate Greenhalgh starting. I am Kai's (Indigo Easy Like Sunday Morning) owner. I went to that courtroom in Brighton one year ago today with desperate hopes that the trial would mean she would never be able to do the same thing ever again to any other horses. For me, and my daughter, it was all about getting her banned. For the amazing RSPCA inspectors we worked with, it was all about the ban. As you know we were all disappointed. Kate stood in that courtroom with her arms folded, ignoring court room protocol and clearly showing her disdain for the proceedings. Her solicitor was indeed a very expensive one who would have cost her more by far than feeding our horses initially. 

I was allowed to read my victim statement and part of the statement Gemma Tattersall wrote was also read out. At the end of this first day in court the judge warned her to be ready for a custodial sentence at her next date. We had hope. When the newspapers published their articles about what she had done and her being in court I shared the article and explained the truth about what had happened to Kai. A truth I hadn't shared other than with those at my yard where our other horses were kept, who came to our rescue and let us bring our other Indigo filly to their yard. Ultimately the justice system let us all down. 

When this exploded last year my daughter and I made the conscious decision that we wanted her name out there and that we would do whatever it took to put it there. So we posted publicly, high and low, I spoke to H&H for their article and we created the petition. We got her name out there but at huge personal cost, because the criticism of us was unrelenting. Maybe even rightly so. I should have sent someone else to check on them for those 6 weeks when I couldn't and I can't change that. I didn't read the thread here at the time because I could take no more of the relentless abuse. I should have had more faith in HHOers. 

Kai's death continues to impact on us in so many ways. We moved away from Sussex, I needed my horses where I could see them every second of the day if I wanted to, so now they're in the garden at home. Kate continued to act as if all of this had never happened, competing, selling horses and visiting local tack shops. Most recently one of her sold horses has been advertised by the Fredericks family so it seems she is not infamous enough, though she was once attacked with a boot in one of those shops. 

So today, if you do nothing else, spread her name so that nobody can ever forget what she did and please spare a thought for the most wonderful, timid, shy little Irish Draught there ever was, who deserved a long and happy life with his cousin. I hope he, and Janet, are up there watching our ponies leading happy and safe lives in the garden with far too much grass. I hope they also know how much missed they both are and how, despite all the sadness, we can look forward with hope because we have been lucky enough to have been able to buy Kai's dam and have the chance to breed another precious sibling to Kai.

The picture I'm going to try to post is Trio (Indigo Three Times a Lady) saying hello to her Indigo niece Caoimhe (Indigo Sweet Sunblaze) and her pet Shetland, when Trio arrived with us last week. My avatar pic is Kai, the second time I visited him at Janet's.

Thanks for reading and for not attacking us for failing Kai.


----------



## Bikerchickone (24 May 2022)

The picture didn't attach. Trying again.


----------



## Tiddlypom (24 May 2022)

Thanks for posting.

Kate Greenhalgh deserves to rot in hell for what she did to your lovely boy. Karma will catch up with her eventually.

All the best for this fresh start with Trio, and a hoped to be new full sibling to Kai.

From Indigo Tammy and me.


----------



## Amymay (24 May 2022)

Bikerchickone said:



			The picture didn't attach. Trying again.
		
Click to expand...

Lucky mare to have such a wonderful home with you 💕


----------



## Bikerchickone (24 May 2022)

Tiddlypom said:



			Thanks for posting.

Kate Greenhalgh deserves to rot in hell for what she did to your lovely boy. Karma will catch up with her eventually.

All the best for this fresh start with Trio, and a hoped to be new full sibling to Kai.

From Indigo Tammy and me.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. It won't be a full sibling to Kai, his sire was The Czar who has since been gelded, but we are going to try for an Archie baby which is as close as we can get. We can't replace Kai, but a sibling would be wonderful.


----------



## Bikerchickone (24 May 2022)

Amymay said:



			Lucky mare to have such a wonderful home with you 💕
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, I love her to bits already and she seems to have adopted me as her person too. Maybe she knows I need it.


----------



## Goldenstar (24 May 2022)

You not get the justice you deserved and that woman should never have be able to earn her living from horses again .
I still furious on your behalf .


----------



## Merrymoles (24 May 2022)

Every time her name rears its head again, I despair at a system which allows someone who could do this to ever have contact with animals again.

Good luck for the future Bikerchickone and may your horses always bring you joy, rather than the pain you have had.


----------



## misst (24 May 2022)

I know you did not get justice yet but things have a way of working out when we least expect it. It so heartwarming to hear you are making a new life and carrying on the line. Horses are very healing and I hope you find peace of mind with your little herd x


----------



## Juniper Jack (26 May 2022)

Ambers Echo said:



			Still can't get my head around it. Surely she had grooms? If you work for a low life, bin end dealer, you expect to see shoddy treatment and presumably don't care, or you wouldn't work there. But if you work for someone who appeared to be a liked, respected and successful horsewoman sourcing, selling and caring for quality animals then you would surely speak out? And the same goes for that other place.
		
Click to expand...

I can imagine an employee speaking out IF they spoke English well enough to do so, and IF their own working status were legal, and IF they had enough knowledge of English law to know to complain.


----------



## Ambers Echo (26 May 2022)

Later in the thread I withdrew and expressed regret for that comment, once more info had come to light. It was clear many people did speak out and try to help. But Kate hid her crimes well.


----------



## Juniper Jack (26 May 2022)

PapaverFollis said:



			I have no idea what we, as a society, can do about people who behave like this. Except mop up the mess when it happens.
		
Click to expand...

Pray. And keep mopping.


----------



## Bikerchickone (1 June 2022)

Ambers Echo said:



			Later in the thread I withdrew and expressed regret for that comment, once more info had come to light. It was clear many people did speak out and try to help. But Kate hid her crimes well.
		
Click to expand...

It was a fair question, don’t worry. The setup was pretty uniquely placed to make it easy for her to do what she did. There was a livery yard owned by the same people but the owners had so much land that the DIY liveries didn’t actually know that some of the horses were there, they were so far from the yard and accessed from a different lane. They reported the ones closer to the yard as that was what they could see, but they weren’t as bad as ours were in the two very back fields. She couldn’t have had a better set up to get away with it if she’d tried. She didn’t have any staff attending to the field horses either so nobody to question how she managed them. Or didn’t more accurately. The ladies on the livery yard fought tooth and nail to get help for our horses and it’s thanks to them that the action was taken by the RSPCA. I am very grateful to them for taking the risks they did. They knew what she was and they knew she could get to their horses too if she had wanted to. They still reported.


----------



## Pinkvboots (1 June 2022)

I'm sorry you went through such an awful experience and that woman should rot in hell as far as I'm concerned she is vile.


----------



## NightStock (2 June 2022)

My deepest sympathy to you and your family Bikerchickone, I am sorry for your loss and then the online abuse you have had to suffer, i'm sure the majority of people have only compassion for you. 

I have found the link to the sentencing judges comments. Please note this link contains pictures of some of the horses involved and they are very distressing, I have added their comments below in case you want to avoid the pictures!

I think a ban should have been inevitable, 'recklessness' would have been a one off incident with tragic consequences, not a sustained period of neglect as in this case. As a horse owner who wants to know I can trust a horse professional to take full care of my horse if necessary, what about my human rights?!

_ 
District judge Kelly did not impose an order for the deprivation of animals to stop Greenhalgh working with horses.

The judge said Greenhalgh has a “long history of working and riding horses and there have been no concerns over her care of horses before or since”.

She said the equestrian had “many glowing references” from other customers who “spoke highly of her ability to care for horses”.

The offences of causing unnecessary suffering to an animal were out of recklessness not malice, the judge said.

Greenhalgh has no previous convictions and has said she will not offer a winter livery service again and the judge said her remorse was genuine.

“I found that the experience of being the subject of these criminal proceedings and all the adverse publicity and social media interest that she has received will act as a deterrent to this happening again,” the judge said.

The judge said the purpose of a deprivation order is to protect animals, rather than to punish people and said: “I found that to disqualify Ms Greenhalgh from keeping horses would amount to a disproportionate interference with her Article 8 rights as horses are her livelihood and a major part of her private life.”_
https://www.theargus.co.uk/news/19369190.judge-explains-sentence-kate-greenhalgh-horse-neglect/


----------



## meleeka (2 June 2022)

How anyone can still have “rights” after doing that to a living animal is beyond me 😡


----------



## ester (2 June 2022)

_“spoke highly of her ability to care for horses”._ 

that makes it worse IMO


----------



## Quigleyandme (2 June 2022)

If ever there was a more convincing illustration of how the British justice system favours the perpetrator. Human rights my arse. That woman showed no humanity to those poor horses.


----------



## Goldenstar (3 June 2022)

I fundamentally disagree that people who earn their living from animals should have that taken in account resulting in a more lenient sentence .
Those who make money from animals should be held to a higher standard of care and receive stiffer sentences .
The sentence IMO was far to lenient .


----------

